# Cyclorama: The Battle of Atlanta



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

How easy is it to alter and fabricate history?

This easy.

The huge painting 'The Battle of Atlanta'


‘Cyclorama: The Big Picture’ Review: Standing at the Center of HistoryThe stunning restoration of an epic 1886 wraparound painting, ‘The Battle of Atlanta,’ goes on view.

Source

'Painted by 16 German artists hired by William Wehner, the manager of the American Panorama Co. in Milwaukee, is 49 feet tall and nearly 400 feet around. In preparation, some of the artists mounted a 25-foot-high platform about 2 1/2 miles outside of Atlanta 22 years after the battle. They were aiming to sketch the landscape as it might have appeared during the sweltering day of July 22, 1864, in which Gen. William Tecumseh Sherman’s Union troops encountered forces that tried to halt his march toward Atlanta, the commercial hub of the Confederacy'

Then... 'The argument made by the curator, Gordon L. Jones, the Center’s senior military historian, is that over time the painting became a canvas for the projection of shifting Southern passions. It was created to be viewed in the North (Union leaders can be identified but not Confederates), but when it made its way South with a new owner, Paul Atkinson, in 1891 there was some attempt to portray the Battle of Atlanta as a Confederate victory. He had the uniforms of a group of Confederate prisoners recolored so Union soldiers were those defeated'

Further....'When he was a Republican candidate in 1888, President Benjamin Harrison arranged to have himself painted into the battle. And when the cast of “Gone With the Wind” (1939) visited (only whites were permitted), Clark Gable jestingly asked where he could be found; in response, the features of Rhett Butler were added to a dying Confederate soldier'

You get the picture.

How much of the original painting remains? The original had its own agenda, and the painting has been re painted to fit numerous agendas and egos more than once in its history.

Now the latest version is ready to be viewed.

I wonder, despite the official reasons behind the paintings alterations, what if in actuality they were painting out real happenings, events, buldings, people?

Does anyone live close by who could take a look and see it in the flesh? To see what we can't see on these digital versions?

Also, I believe that this goes to show we cannot trust any visuals, regardless of propoganda, everything can be changed, to hide whatever needs to be hidden.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

